# What is your schooling?



## Rubiks560 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm home schooled 

If you're not in school now, vote what you were when your were schooled.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 20, 2011)

I used to be public schooled. Now I'm in a private Catholic school. 

I don't understand how home schooled people know other kids their age even exist (if no internet). I mean, think about it, if you don't see it, how do you know it even exists?


----------



## Erzz (Apr 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I used to be public schooled. Now I'm in a private Catholic school.
> 
> I don't understand how home schooled people know other kids their age even exist (if no internet). I mean, think about it, if you don't see it, how do you know it even exists?


 
Ask a physicist.

I'm public schooled.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I used to be public schooled. Now I'm in a private Catholic school.
> 
> I don't understand how home schooled people know other kids their age even exist (if no internet). I mean, think about it, if you don't see it, how do you know it even exists?


 
Church, sports, and other random activities. I'd say I have just as many friends as a normal public schooler.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2011)

I've never met someone who was home schooled.


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 20, 2011)

I go to a public school. Only 1.5 months left though, then I'm off to college in September.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 20, 2011)

Public.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 20, 2011)

Public school.

Also, I know plenty of home schooled kids. Maybe... 10?


----------



## JyH (Apr 20, 2011)

Pubic School


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 20, 2011)

I try to avoid homeschoolers. I'm public schooled myself.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 20, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> I go to a public school. Only 1.5 months left though, then I'm off to college in September.


wha-? No way you're a senior.


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 20, 2011)

i totally agree with that david. i cant believe that either.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 20, 2011)

Public.



Spoiler



"I mean it."

-Patrick Star





TheMachanga said:


> I don't understand how home schooled people know other kids their age even exist (if no internet). I mean, think about it, if you don't see it, how do you know it even exists?


 
Leaving the house; lol.


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 20, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Leaving the house


 
What's that?


----------



## Kian (Apr 20, 2011)

Preschool- private
Kindergarten, Elementary School, Middle School, High School, College- public
Graduate School- private

I voted for private school because that's where I currently am, even though most of my life was spent in public school.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 20, 2011)

*sigh*
Homeschool is fun...you get to sleep in until 9:00 and (I don't do computer classes) I get to chose pretty much whatever I want to do for math, science, history, etc. 
I just started to get homeschooled after the Holiday break, and I love it. Yea, it's a little lonely, but I do still get to see my friends.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 20, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what reason would you need to leave the house?


----------



## Edward (Apr 20, 2011)

Public school until recently. Now in private school.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 20, 2011)

Catholic, not really private or public but I voted public.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 20, 2011)

K-3: Private Catholic School.
4-9: Public

I'm sure I'll keep up with public schooling. I just don't think I could ever switch.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> For what reason would you need to leave the house?


 
Stuff.


----------



## cubeslayer (Apr 20, 2011)

Public Schooled through and through ( the my learning took place outside of the classroom )


----------



## avgdi (Apr 20, 2011)

Kindergarten through 5th grade: Private school
6th and 7th grade: Home school
8th grade through 10th grade: Public school


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 20, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> Public Schooled through and through ( the my learning took place outside of the classroom )


 
"Education is what remains after one has forgotten everything he learned in school."
- Albert Einstein.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 20, 2011)

Public schooled my whole life.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 20, 2011)

private school

and several of my good friends either are being homeschooled now or were at some point


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> wha-? No way you're a senior.


 
Sometimes I wish I could say that I was really 14 and just skipped a bunch of grades, but yeah I'm a 17 year old senior. Oh well, looking young isn't a bad thing in the long run I guess.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2011)

You forgot "The School of Hard Knocks"

I have been to public school, limited admittance public school, private school, private university, and public university.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 20, 2011)

Private... from nursery all the way to university.


----------



## shelley (Apr 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I don't understand how home schooled people know other kids their age even exist (if no internet). I mean, think about it, if you don't see it, how do you know it even exists?


 
I think you're confusing the term "home school" with "house arrest from birth". When I was 9 years old, one of my best friends was a girl who lived a few houses down from me. She and her brother were home schooled.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I know in Missouri home-schooled kids are required to meet in groups on a regular basis for art/music etc.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 20, 2011)

We'll be home schooling the kids next year. They actually have groups here where the kids get together with other kids. Home schooling has it's own choir, hand bell choir, plays, basketball team, etc. Some people will group together and the kids will give presentations to each other, etc.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Public all the way

I remember the first time I met a home schooled girl. We were in fifth grade and she came into my class to take the state math test. It was almost as if she was another species to me though lol. Now I know another one. A kid my age who swims on my club team. He's a wierd dude though. Some of it is from being smothered by his mother because he's homeschooled.


----------



## CubeLTD (Apr 20, 2011)

Public school, because it's easyish, in terms of having high class rank.

And for some reason, I picture home-school people to be super-smart people who knows tons of facts..


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 20, 2011)

While in public school, I met 2 kids who were home-schooled, and transferred to regular public school. One was in middle school, and the other in high school.

They were both complete weirdos, who lacked socializing skills. They even dressed weird, as if their parents were still dressing them. 
Not saying all home-schooled kids are like that. Just the 2 that I met.


----------



## cuberr (Apr 20, 2011)

Public until eighth grade, private for high school. Two main things I hate about my private school is that 1 it's all girls and 2 whenever I say I go there I'm automatically judged in a negative way. 
A few years ago my friend had one of her home-schooled friends over, and she wasn't strange at all. I think the main thing that helped was she wasn't stuck home all the time, she was a big dancer and met a lot of people through that, which definitely helped with her social skills. I met another home-schooled person through my swim team a couple years ago, and although he is still completely weird, I think he has gotten better over the years. The main problem with him is that his mom is extremely weird, which I think rubs off on him a lot, and also other than swimming he doesn't have much of a social life, so his social skills aren't very good. Basically I think that just because a person is home-schooled doesn't mean they're automatically going to be weird, but without a social life it is very likely they will be.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2011)

Our kids have been homeschooled through this year, but next year they're going to public school. They have more friends than most of the people in public school: they're members of a bunch of homeschool groups, so they've made lots of friends there, they are in dance and gymnastic classes (about 10 hours a week for dance!), so they have lots of friends there, and there are about 10 other girls their age that live within just a few houses of us (quarter-acre lots - they're really close by), so they have lots of friends there. And there's also church classes where they've made other friends that they will be seeing regularly when they attend public school next year.

My kids are much better adapted socially than I was when I was growing up, even though they're homeschooled and I went to public school. The difference is my wife's influence - she's very socially adept, and my kids have picked some of it up from her.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 20, 2011)

I go to public school......even other public schools make fun of me for where I go.


----------



## Julian (Apr 20, 2011)

Public all the way.


JyH said:


> Pubic School


----------



## aronpm (Apr 20, 2011)

I attend a public school, and I'm in year 12 (final year).

I'm also an autodidact and learnt most of what I know at home by myself.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I've never met someone who was home schooled.


Yes you have!

Seems like so much home schooler hate in here 

I was home schooled until grade 8, and I've been in public school since.


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have been in public school all my life. I sort of think it's better, you deal with random people. You get ignorant people, nice people, alright people, just a lot of people you would find when you're an adult working. Homeschoolers in my opinion are a bit isolated, and get more attention than they would otherwise, making it a bit harder for them when they are in the "real world". Private school is sort of the same thing, it's just a lot better than the "real world". It sets your expectations too high when you deal with random people in public and in work environments. Mixing both is a good way of doing it also, say having half homeschooling and half public schooling. You get a taste of the "real world", while getting attention for your studies at home. That's just my theory on the whole subject.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2011)

I was at a private international school for my first 4 years of school, Preschool to Kindergarten (was living in Japan, but my parents wanted my brother and me to go to an English-speaking school), then when we moved to Canada we started going to regular public schools.

I'm jealous of you guys that were homeschooled for middle school, you guys are so lucky. I hated middle school so much.


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I've never met someone who was home schooled.


 
You maybe have only met like 5 people in your life.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 20, 2011)

Private college.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 20, 2011)

Public. I go to a Marine Science and Math school that you have to test in. Pretty smexy even though the bus ride is 40 minutes.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Apr 20, 2011)

Half Private - Half Public schooled. The School in Spain is divided into 3: Full Private (You pay all your costs) Full Public (You pay nothing) 50/50 (You pay 25-50 % of the total costs, these are normally religious schools).


----------



## flan (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok I may be wrong but in England I thought public school is another name for private school, and state schools are the free ones.

Anyway I was home schooled until year 4, and I'm still weird.



Spoiler



I sit at home and solve rubiks cubes in my spare time


----------



## irontwig (Apr 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I've never met someone who was home schooled.


 
Me neither. Or at least someone I knew was home schooled.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2011)

JustinJ said:


> Yes you have!



Hehe, I didn't know. 

I said that because home schooling seems almost unheard of in England. Any reference to home schooling I have seen has been from across the pond.



rock1313 said:


> You maybe have only met like 5 people in your life.



YES THIS SOUNDS LIKELY.


----------



## Zubon (Apr 20, 2011)

Public until high school and then private high school.

I have never met anyone that was home schooled but it seems to me that it is only for ultra-religious Americans that want to shield their kids from reality.

I suppose there could be some families in rural areas where it is impractical to commute to a school but are there any other reasons for home schooling?


----------



## Innocence (Apr 20, 2011)

Zubon said:


> Public until high school and then private high school.
> 
> I have never met anyone that was home schooled but it seems to me that it is only for ultra-religious Americans that want to shield their kids from reality.
> 
> I suppose there could be some families in rural areas where it is impractical to commute to a school but are there any other reasons for home schooling?


 
The normal school system in a lot of places is inefficient, messy, and time-consuming.

There is also the problem of bullying that might be dealt with by home-schooling. That's usually a case-by-case thing though.

Can you think of many reasons NOT to home-school?


----------



## flan (Apr 20, 2011)

Zubon said:


> I have never met anyone that was home schooled but it seems to me that it is only for ultra-religious Americans that want to shield their kids from reality.


 
I was home schooled by my parents (both neither American nor religious) essentially to protect me from a really religious and quite bad school.
I would assume not liking the local school is a much bigger reason than the one you stated in most cases.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 20, 2011)

Public.

We can't get homeschooled in Norway. Which is a good thing imo.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 20, 2011)

Public school

I’m Dutch so homeschooling was never an option.
In The Netherlands “compulsory education” equals “compulsory attendance at school” and there are only very limited possibilities for exceptions.

Currently I am living in Belgium and my oldest daughter is now 6 years thus “compulsory education” is in effect.
In Belgium “compulsory education” does NOT equal “compulsory attendance at school”.

For homeschooling parents need to formally register at the ministry of education and you can get visit from an inspector.
Two negative evaluations and off to school you go!
I guess something similar is in order in the countries where home schooling is more mainstream?

My daughter attends a public school which is much less strict than the typical Belgian school and I’m very happy with that.
Currently in the last year of preschool / kindergarten or whatever you want to call it (it seems these terms can mean different things / ages depending on region) class of preschool and the real stuff will start in the new school year.

A rough translation of the schools vision as posted on their website:

School vision:
Give us a school in which also the less intelligent child may be a fine human being.
A school not only for the swift, not only for those who can already speak so neatly, who can make the nicest "8".
Give us a school where the sun can enter, literally and figuratively. A school without the doom of performance.
A school where happiness is not immediately translated into having good points, in degrees, in "Pay attention, because later ..."
Knowledge is fine and knowing a lot is nice, and educators that are able to make children *want* to learn and be inquisitive deserve applause, for it is important that people, children, *want *to know.
But the school is not the whole life and "knowing" is not everything, "being" is more.
Give us a school where you as a father or mother can be happy about.
A school that promotes human qualities in your child, a school which the child later can remember with a smile.
The finest educators are those who a child will remember as a *person*.
For a such a school we keep our fingers crossed!

And in my 2.5 year experience with this school they are really trying live up to this vision.


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I used to be public schooled. Now I'm in a private Catholic school.
> 
> I don't understand how home schooled people know other kids their age even exist (if no internet). I mean, think about it, if you don't see it, how do you know it even exists?



I have a question for you, is school the only time you leave your house? If so, you have no life. Anyway, what I'm saying is: just because homeschoolers do their school at home doesn't mean they only stay at home for their whole life. 

I'm homeschooled and probably have more friends my age then a lot of public schooled people. It is completely possible to be an unsocialized public schooler (I've seen them) and a socialized homeschooler (I am one)

Anyway, I would agree that I probably would have more friends if I did go to public school, and sometimes I wish I did, but overall homeschooling works well and is pretty fun.


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 20, 2011)

Zubon said:


> Public until high school and then private high school.
> 
> I have never met anyone that was home schooled but it seems to me that it is only for ultra-religious Americans that want to shield their kids from reality.
> 
> I suppose there could be some families in rural areas where it is impractical to commute to a school but are there any other reasons for home schooling?



Sorry for the double post, but there are other reasons.

In Japan, your schools are probably amazing. But here in the USA, it is another story entirely. All my public-schooled friends complain about school and how horrible it is, and many aren't very motivated to learn. Plus there are teachers unions that make it nearly impossible to fire teachers, even ones that aren't productive and that end up with failing classes.

I believe I have a much higher quality education as a homeschooler. 

But, I think being homeschooled is not for everyone. You have to have self-motivation, especially if you're a high schooler like me, because my Mom actually doesn't teach me, like everyone thinks. I know more about all my subject than my Mom. You have to teach yourself. Because of that, lazy people will probably get a worse education as a homeschooler, because it's only as good as you make it.

Another reason is parents are scared of the tough peer pressure environment at schools. Two of my siblings do very poorly socially (you know the kind of people I mean) and I'm sure if they went to public school there lives would be miserable. 

It's a good way for people like that to learn to grow a little more slowly before they have to face bullying and such.

There's more reasons to homeschool, but those are the two I thought of first.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 20, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> They were both complete weirdos, who lacked socializing skills.


 If you meet a weird kid who goes to public school, he's just weird. If you meet a weird kid that's home schooled, he's weird and it's caused by the homeschooling. That seems to be the general consensus.



Innocence said:


> The normal school system in a lot of places is inefficient, messy, and time-consuming.
> 
> There is also the problem of bullying that might be dealt with by home-schooling. That's usually a case-by-case thing though.
> 
> Can you think of many reasons NOT to home-school?


 
What? Are you saying a government-run program might not be the best thing? That the government may have some inefficiencies? But seriously, that's why we avoid the public schools. Here they focus so much on the underachieving that there is no advanced program. We have some friends who has a kid the same age as our daughter and they're just frustrated with the dumbed-down curriculum he's doing. He's not learning anything.


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 20, 2011)

Exactly! I hear so many intelligent public schoolers frustrated because they aren't being taught at their level, the teachers are forced to teach at the level of the LOWEST intelligence in the class, does that make any sense at all? Of course, we're going to spend all our time with the kids that aren't that smart and will end up with a Mcdonalds job while completely ignoring the smarter ones that have the capabiblity to become engineers, scientists and other important jobs.

I'm not trying to sound mean and like dumb people should not be educated, but I hardly think their intelligence level should be the standard for teaching.
I think that is the US's biggest educational failure.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 20, 2011)

E3cubestore said:


> Exactly! I hear so many intelligent public schoolers frustrated because they aren't being taught at their level, the teachers are forced to teach at the level of the LOWEST intelligence in the class, does that make any sense at all? Of course, we're going to spend all our time with the kids that aren't that smart and will end up with a Mcdonalds job while completely ignoring the smarter ones that have the capabiblity to become engineers, scientists and other important jobs.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound mean and like smart people should not be educated, but I hardly think their intelligence level should be the standard for teaching.
> I think that is the US's biggest educational failure.


 
That is the thing. Home Education is superior (provided the teacher [parent] is competent or the student is a good self-learner) because group education is just not able to cater to the needs of the individual. In home-schooling, you do a subject until you've finished. In public schools, you are pretty much required to work at the speed of the class.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Here they focus so much on the underachieving that there is no advanced program. We have some friends who has a kid the same age as our daughter and they're just frustrated with the dumbed-down curriculum he's doing. He's not learning anything.



We live in a relatively good school system (one of the best in the state), so that they have a reasonably nice advanced program. That being said, though, it's pretty likely that our daughters will not learn anything next year, even in the advanced program. They're about a year advanced of the "advanced program" right now. But my wife has decided that she no longer has the energy to deal with homeschooling our kids (now that all 3 are in school, it's getting to be too much work), and this will allow them to ease into the system before high school.

Some reasons why we homeschooled:
1. My wife was a teacher before she had kids - she was qualified!
2. We thought it would be fun and nice to be more involved in our kids' lives and education. And it was. We have a very close family as a result.
3. We knew socialization would be a total non-issue because of my wife's personality.
4. We knew we would give them a more challenging education than anything they would get at a public or private school. I'm still quite convinced that part was true. It amazes me to see how non-advanced the "advanced program" is in the public school.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> It amazes me to see how non-advanced the "advanced program" is in the public school.


 
Now try to imagine what it would be like where I am, in the second or third worst state for public school education :S
I am in a private school that is amazing compared to local public schools, and yet I am literally _above_ the general "advanced program" at this private school and _still_ getting frustrated with slowness in math, science, and foreign language classes


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 20, 2011)

When I was in Brazil, I was learning fractions in 4th grade. In 5th grade, I was learning how to add/subtract/divide/multiply fractions.
When I came to America, in 1999, I entered into the 6th grade. They were literally learning fractions. In 7th, we learned how to add/subtract/divide/multiply fractions.

Because of this, I was put into the Gifted Program. The teachers thought I was a genius, since I could instantly do those calculations, without much effort or explanation. But the truth is, I just had seen, learned, and done all that stuff years before. It was all just a review for me. And I'm glad I was put into the Gifted Program, as I was able to learn at a faster pace, and subjects that were years ahead of what the other kids were doing in my school.

I'm still amazed at how far ahead Brazil's school system is, compared to the US. Especially for a 3rd World Country.
My parents always told me that, but I didn't believe them until I grew up.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> When I was in Brazil, I was learning fractions in 4th grade. In 5th grade, I was learning how to add/subtract/divide/multiply fractions.
> When I came to America, in 1999, I entered into the 6th grade. They were literally learning fractions. In 7th, we learned how to add/subtract/divide/multiply fractions.


What? Which state did you move to? I learned fractions in grade 4/5 as well (I live in Canada).


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 20, 2011)

Zubon said:


> Public until high school and then private high school.
> 
> I have never met anyone that was home schooled but it seems to me that it is only for ultra-religious Americans that want to shield their kids from reality.
> 
> I suppose there could be some families in rural areas where it is impractical to commute to a school but are there any other reasons for home schooling?


 
I'm homeschooled and not religious, although most of the homeschooled kids are...


----------



## Zonda (Apr 20, 2011)

Institution.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

New York has one of the best public education systems in the country but it's still terribly boring sometimes. I'm in all honors/advanced/AP courses and there are still times it sucks. Tbh though I blame the teachers for a lot of it. I probabl have three teachers that teach well and I have one more that doesn't really teach the subject but she educates you as a person and not a student of that makes sense. I value that equally as a teacher that teaches the subject. Especially since German is my main foriegn language and Spanish 1 was just a filler class so idc if she teaches it or not. America's schooling system went to **** and nobody is stepping up to deal with it. Until there are some sweeping reforms it's only going to get worse and worse.

/rant


----------



## Bryan (Apr 20, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> When I was in Brazil, I was learning fractions in 4th grade. In 5th grade, I was learning how to add/subtract/divide/multiply fractions.
> When I came to America, in 1999, I entered into the 6th grade. They were literally learning fractions. In 7th, we learned how to add/subtract/divide/multiply fractions.


 
My daughter's doing fractions now at the private school she's at. She's in 2nd grade.


----------



## randomlugia (Apr 20, 2011)

Been homeschooled since 5th grade, and I'm now in 11th. I'd say I have about the same amount of friends as a public schooler, and I do have 2 classes outside of home; science (biology this year) and drama. Also, out of the 17 people in my drama group, 10 can solve cubes. I was the first one and it just sort of started going around.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> What? Which state did you move to? I learned fractions in grade 4/5 as well (I live in Canada).


 
Florida. Also known for their sub-par school systems.


----------



## y3k9 (Apr 23, 2011)

Public school.

My state's education sucks. I hated elementary school, mostly because teachers went extremely slow if one single student didn't understand a topic. Math went no where, and I literally was sleeping in those cheap little plastic chairs we sat in. What's funny is that when it came to writing, teachers pulled out huge books and read word for word out of them. They taught us nothing. Every trimester ended with about half of class meeting standards. Science was terrible, no body understood the material so the teachers decided to not assign work such that they didn't have to deal with low scores. My school *claimed* to be a math and science school, but they teachers were sooooo biased towards reading, because they didn't have to do any work. They would give us loads of time to read and read, while they sat at their desks doing unproductive stuff (i.e. gossiping with other teachers, drinking coke, playing games, and etc.).

When I got to middle school, I fell in love with it. More specifically with the one I go to, considering it is the best in the state (ask anyone). The school lets you take pre-algebra in 6th grade. They also have a math counts class. And all the teachers *actually teach you stuff*. It's all amazing, and I'm still in 6th grade. I'm loving it.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 24, 2011)

here the public school is basically the same or better than the private schools.... i went to a very good elementary school, pretty good middle school (had a club that got me going in the right direction with multiple awards.... brought home 11 trophies in less than 3 years and about to go to the national competition next week), and new high school. there's no point going to a private school here and all you have to watch out for is which teachers you get. most teach you things but some just lecture all day, don't really teach anything in the lecture, and expect you to get A's on the tests. i got kind of lucky because all my other friends went to the other high schools and they're staying up until 1am every day working on homework and they're only freshmen.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 24, 2011)

what's schooling? they don't have it where i live


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 24, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> pre-algebra in 6th grade.


 
It really depresses me that this has to be seen as special


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 24, 2011)

The school system is so messed up in Latin America, and in here in Bogotá (Colombia's capital) the private schools surpass the public in a proportion of almost 8:1, with nearly 3000 private schools and ~350 public ones (some of the schools have more than one schedule per day, morning, afternoon, and some night, being 4000 private and 1200 public). But besides the quantity reference, the quality of the education might be as low, given some schools where the students literally don't allow the teacher to give the class.

I study in a private school. There is no such thing as home school in Colombia, there's school trough internet but not homeschooling as you north-americans know it.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 24, 2011)

For those who are home schooled, what happens if your parent is too dumb to teach you a lesson? I mean some of the subjects especially in latter high school years can be fairly complex.


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 24, 2011)

I live in Quebec, but I go to an Public school that is mostly English. I am in Secondary 2 (grade 8) TaG and I love it; we are learning Grade 9 math and science. Can't wait 'till we beat Chambly Academy and Heritage in the math and science competition!


----------

